# carrot cake: emerils vs bon appetit vs cooks illustrated



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I have made all 3 carrots from emeril's, bon appetit (without the glaze) and cooks illustrated cooks country cupcake version.

Every year I make a carrot cake for my coworkers birthday. I have been emeril's recipe twice and this year after tons of research, I made Bon appetit cake and cooks illustrated cooks country cupcake version.

I have learned that modifying carrot cake into cupcake requires different technique such as grating the carrots since the cook time is less so you don't want crunch carrots.

I cannot really recall emeril's results but it had a lot of butter yet is was dry. So, I tried the bon Appepit recipe since it uses shredded coconut as well, buttermilk and crushed pineapple. Here is a pic of it on my blog:http://redcherryontop.com/?p=419

but, it does use veg oil which I would rather not use. That is why I liked emeril's recipe on paper but he uses 3 sticks of butter and no buttermilk or any other dairy so maybe that is why it dry. He does use 4 eggs.

As for the cooks country carrot cupcake it was not sweet at all and not very memorable.

My question is how can I combine or tweak these into a good recipe? Perhaps I should just settle for veg oil or do half and half? Also, how would you add buttermilk to a emeril's recipe and modify the other ingredients. Here are the recipes

Emeril's carrot cake

3 sticks unsalted butter (* can I substitute some butter with oil?)

2 c sugar

2 c AP flour ( how much if using cake flour?)

2 tsp baking soda

2 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp salt

4 large eggs

1 tsp vanilla

3 c grated carrots

pecans

Bon Apetit carrot cake

2c AP flour

2t baking soda

2t ground cinnamon

1/2t salt

1.5c sugar

3 large eggs

3/4c buttermilk

3/4c vegetable oil

1t vanilla extract

2c coarsely grated peeled carrots

1/5c sweetened flaked coconut

1 8oz can crushed pinapple in juice

pecans

So, as you can see, looking back at emerils, it is quite simple but I think most of my coworkers like the addition of pineapple and even currants. By the way, I even made a white chocolate cream cheese and they like my usual cream cheese version. I want to try using melted white chocolate to cut down the powder sugar.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Bon Ap  is sought of the formula I have , I make it in sheet pans, cool it cut it into long log type pieces and layered it with cream cheese icing..Decorate it with almond paste  shaped carrots, and serve it as a slice. I charge  $ 4,95 slice. If wanted I serve it with melted cinnomon  ice cream sauce drizzled over it


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the recipe from the Silver Palate; it uses veg oil and pureed carrots; it's moist and keeps well.  Use a good cinnamon if you use this recipe, I never thought it would make a difference but I've tasted this with a good quality cinnamon and a supermarket variety and I was surprised it was noticeable.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats what makes Cinnibon so expensive and successful


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

I have my own favorite recipe.. but I have tried the recipe on Pastry Joe's website and it is delicious too http://www.joepastry.com/2010/carrot_cake_recipe/ He has a ton of great recipes on his blog.

Rob


----------

